# I want to breed again, but who?



## DoberMom (Feb 3, 2012)

I will be breeding my white double tail male. I am currently conditioning him but I do not know who I want to breed with him. What say you?

Here is my male









This is the white HMPK female









White and red butterfly HM









Orange and black HMPK female









Royal blue marble HMPK female









And the black CT female.










I also have a red CT female that I don't have a picture of


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

i like the orange and black, but i say the red and white BF HM


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Orange and black HMPK female


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Red+white butterfly HalfMoon I would say!!!


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

Orange and black HMPK. She is a beauty


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Honestly, I wouldn't breed him. 
Your male has a crooked spine and very short body. These are traits that can lead to deformities in the fry.
That orange and black female has great coloring!


----------



## Hazell (Mar 9, 2012)

Orange and Black


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

vilmarisv said:


> Honestly, I wouldn't breed him.
> Your male has a crooked spine and very short body. These are traits that can lead to deformities in the fry.
> That orange and black female has great coloring!


Agreed. The short body, and crooked spine is likely to carry to the fry and the fry are likely to be deformed.


----------



## DoberMom (Feb 3, 2012)

That is very sad to hear. I thought he was a nice one.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Dont be discouraged, its hard to find a good DT. Hes a pretty pet . With his short body he'd probably have a hard time wrapping a female properly. Do you have any other males?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i would go with the white HMPK female or the orange marble female. blue and red are dominant colors.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bl1507- build the house, then paint it.

I'd go with the HM male and the orange marble HMPK female.


----------



## DoberMom (Feb 3, 2012)

I've got two HM males currently.

A black:

















and a steel blue:


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Steel blue has more overall balance. The anal fin on the black is very long.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

vilmarisv said:


> Honestly, I wouldn't breed him.
> Your male has a crooked spine and very short body. These are traits that can lead to deformities in the fry.
> That orange and black female has great coloring!


I don't see it. Perhaps he is just in the middle of a flaring wiggle....


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

jeffegg2 said:


> I don't see it. Perhaps he is just in the middle of a flaring wiggle....


Really? There's a big dip from the dorsal to the head. 

@ DoberMom: Do you mind if I post your pic with a line following the spine to highlight the curve?


----------



## DoberMom (Feb 3, 2012)

Go for it. I'd like to learn too.


----------



## DoberMom (Feb 3, 2012)

and I agree about the anal fin being too long. I bought him off a breeder in another state. He sent me pictures before hand but I'm pretty sure he delivered another fish. Whatever. If I want to improve the anal fin, would breeding a HMPK help?


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes it will help, it just might take a few generations. Your black does have a massive dorsal.

I'm a DT fan and would love to breed my fish to one but haven't found one I liked yet. Plus I have a few high quality fish here I should concentrate on first... it's just so hard to keep your betta numbers down. 

Here's the pic:


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Yes, there is definitely a spinal issue in the DT. It also appears as though the steel blue is a rosetail carrier. I would rather breed the black with the longer anal fin than the RT steel, for the sake of deformed fry with short ventrals, short bodies and bad scaling. I'm also partial to black bettas, so perhaps you can find a black copper HMPK female and focus your line on shorter anal fins. =)


----------



## DoberMom (Feb 3, 2012)

I have this black MG CT female. She's in love with my black boy. I'm just nervous about the black females because of infertility issues. I don't understand why rosetails are bad. A rosetail with any other tail type will definitely cause deformities? Arg... I have no luck. I have one more male. He is a crowntail, royal blue. But he does have a full 180* spread. I need to buy some quality boys.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

A true rosetail would be a problem, having the geno will not be terrible.
Many breeders will use OHM in their spawns to improve the spread, just make sure your female doesn't have excessive branching. 
I think he has a good anal and hold his finnage well.


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

The only way you'd get infertile females is if you bred black melano x black melano. Some breeders believe it's the amount of melanin in the genetics of the female that cause the eggs to rupture before they can hatch. The best way to breed is a melano x copper female (or another irid color, such as steel blue, which is what I am doing for my superblack HMPK line) then take the offspring and breed back to the father. This way they are copper/steel blue based, and remain fertile.

Where do you get your bettas, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## DoberMom (Feb 3, 2012)

Most of the females came from a local breeder. The black and white males came from a breeder in Wisconsin and the steel blue HM and royal blue CT came from a LFS. I'm ust kinda discouraged. I didn't want to pay a billion dollars to get my fish shipped to me but this last breeder I bought from totally sucked and made ALL his bettas sound like they were "champion quality." Total b.s. I got ripped off. Still love my fish but they aren't helping me further my breeding dreams of half suns and double tail CT.


----------



## DoberMom (Feb 3, 2012)

Update: I have decided not to breed. Seems I've got some good females but not so good males. Especially for what my goal was (Halfsuns and DTCT). I've decided to downsize. I'm selling my 10 gallon, which was my spawning tank, and I'm going to sell the boys. At this point, I just want to focus on my sorority. Thank you guys for all the insight.


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Awh, sorry to hear. =/ Betta breeding certainly isn't cheap, and there are _a lot _of scammers out there. If you hang on for a few months, I can have some good quality bettas I can send your way. =)

Have you looked at my stickie at the top of the category, titled "Form Breeding?" It focuses on DTCT. You should check it out. =P


----------



## DoberMom (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes I did see it. You were the one to really push me to really want to do it. I was so excited  What are you breeding that you might be able to send my way?


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Well, as of right now I have two lines going- one is a HMPK superblack line. Here's the father-










The other is an emerald marble halfmoon spawn. Father:









Next month I'll be importing a few more strains, including some of NineBetta's fancy halfmoons, like this guy-











I may be importing some black or red dragons, I can't decide if I want to or not yet.


----------



## DoberMom (Feb 3, 2012)

I am such a sucker for the red white and blue. I had a female that looked similar to him, but she was a CT. Unfortunately, she got sick and died ! Any idea of what female you'd be breeding to him? And the superblack spawn... *drool* I love the black ones. I have blue HMPK females I could further the line with. I just find it so much fun to breed I'd love another chance.


----------



## DoberMom (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh I just read that you said "like this guy" meaning he's not exactly the one you would be getting.


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

I'd be happy to send you a pair of the superblacks when they're older. Keep in mind I'm still on my F1 spawn, so they'll probably be 100% blues with the black genotype. I'll probably have the first solid blacks by the end of the year. If you want a black geno, though, they will be available. =)

He's not exactly the one I will be buying, but NB always has HM like this with different patterns. They are marbles so it will be interesting to see them shift and change from week to week as they get older. =D


----------



## DoberMom (Feb 3, 2012)

That's awesome. I wouldn't mind the blues. I can just breed them to each other to get 50% blues and 50% blacks right? It's more fun that way


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

You sure could. =D I agree, it is more fun to create your own line.


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

How many female do you have? I have hard time to find female betta. I just ordered 3 from California. Your female bettas are beautiful


----------

